# Unusual frog - ID please



## kwaka_80 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Location : imbil, qld 
Time : early night / ~8pm 
Environment : mildly planted acreage with small pockets of densely planted eucalyptus. 
Situation : after several days of prolonged rain with moderate flooding.

Notes : frog was alone and somewhat "brave" allowing me to get fairly close to get photos. No attempt to pick up the frog was made. Looked very healthy/fat. No call/croak was heard. Only sighting of this frog on the property.

Please I.d... 







Cheers, Matt


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 30, 2014)

It looks like the Desert Tree Frog (_Litoria rubella_). The digits have expanded pads on the ends and the fingers appear unwebbed whereas the toes appear better than half webbed. Its ability to climb a plastic bucket testifies to it being a _Litoria_ species. While the species normally has a dark stripe from the nose to past the tympanum, this is not always present. They are often dumpy in appearance particularly when they have been on a good wicket. The one pictured is looking like a gravid female at the point of seeking a male – hence no call. 

Blue


----------



## dkir7979 (Mar 30, 2014)

possibly a bloated white lipped tree frog


----------



## kwaka_80 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cheers for the replies... Thanks bluetounge1 I looked up the frog on both google and a reptile and amphibian book I had and I am very happy to call it a desert tree frog... Since moving to imbil we have been lucky to see many natives you just don't see in town. We also have a small family of ringtail or velvet geckos running around. Unable to catch them or get close enough for a really good look but defiantly not the Asian house gecko. They do stick to the walls and hang out around the lights we have on for the frogs (attract moths and bugs and it's worked)? I guess that a different post though 

Cheers, Matt


----------

